# Considering a move



## cwillfong (Jan 20, 2014)

We are a Canadian couple, early 40's looking at the possibility of purchasing a vacation/ future retirement property, either a house or condo. The biggest problem we have is we need help in finding the areas that would best suit us and we would love help from expats currently living in one of several areas that have peaked our interests.
Our main focus is safety, real estate prices, cost of living, english speaking people with out the hustle and bustle of a large city but still plenty of amenities.
In the past we have traveled to Mazatlan, Few times to the Mayan Riviera, Punta Cana, Puerto Plata and Holguin Cuba.

We also would like information on the Philippines, Belize, Costa Rica, and Ecuador.What cities or locations in these places would suit us best?
We know very little about these places but what ever info we can get regarding safety and cost of living would be appreciated.
We do not want to live in an largely populated area, We want warm weather, We want friendly people, and cheap living.
Our budget depends on Financing. If financing is available then we can spend $400-$500 per month on a mortgage plus all the living expenses.
Ultimately what i guess we are looking for is where can we get the biggest bang for the buck in any of these places as long as we don't need to be to concerned with our safety.
Help Please.


----------



## billygoat993 (Jan 18, 2014)

If you are both Canadian you can only opt for a condo. We are not allowed to own a land here. Financing is only available for expats working here and Filipinos. There are many places here that are nuce where I live is just outside Makati near the beach around 2 hours druve to go to Bata gas and a wakeboard park within 10 mins. Near universities, malls near airport and Makati. Gated community and a lot of expats inside the village and nearby villages. But the cost of living here is high compared to Davao, Cebu etc. the local market here charges a fortune for vegetables and fruits in some parts of Sta rosa it is cheaper depending on the area and their market.


----------



## Totem (Dec 19, 2013)

If I was you, I would rent a place to begin with for say, 6 months and see how you feel about the country then - I was planning to move to the PI but soon decided against it - my experience was not a good one. Thank god I didn't marry the GF <snip> out of pocket by many 1,000's but glad to be away from there - you are a target...


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

I would not be buying any thing here that costs over 500 US,,,if you get int to property who knows how long before you can sell and there is bubble forming in condos here.


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm not sure why Thailand is not on your list, and if you are concerned for safety, then it is one of the safer areas that fit your other criteria.

But don't take my word for it.

A few clicks and you can compare it on crime to Central America or The Philippines, on numbeo.com you will see there is just no contest in the crime stats. The 'Land of Smiles' wins by a country mile. 

I'm not saying it's crime free, but as an expat, you will be subject to much less unwelcome attention than that which is reported in many of the other areas you are considering.

As for the cuisine, well the Filipinos and Ecuadorans don't exactly shine in the kitchen, and that's being kind. Remember that eating 'local' frequently can help determine where a big chunk of your budget goes...

English is widely spoken in the main expat areas here: Bangkok, Chiang Mai, Hua-Hin, Phuket, and even the cost of living is scale-able depending on where you choose.

The 'troubles' here are and have always been concentrated in the deep south (muslim seperatists) or parts of Bangkok, and in BKK unless you are actually in the thick of a protest, you'll still be safe, even as the tanks roll in (as they sometimes do).

If the stories in the property market about non-ownership for foreigners here are scaring you away, then you need to do more research, and not just take negative blanket statements at face value. 

You can buy a condo in Thailand, or lease a landed property for generations. There are other options open to you, and 'buying' especially overseas, is not always the best solution anyway!

The expat property market is very well supported in Thailand, and I have personally met with several reputable Agents who speak fluent English, and understand western sensibilities and requirements, since moving to Chiang Mai a few months ago. 

Finally, Thailand's main centres have all the world-class malls, mega supermarkets, and familiar brands, you could wish for. I would advise you to check out Thailand (or check it out again). Because, based on your original post, I think it is worthy of serious consideration.


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

Just some further thoughts...

I re-read your post and your budget seems very modest. You can easily live on this amount in out of the way rural Thailand, or as a young and very frugal backpacker, but unless you actually already do this in Mexico (your flags says you are there right now) you may be in for a bit of culture shock as middle-aged folks. 

Also, no matter where you settle, the further away from the hustle-bustle you get, the less English is spoken. The less medical facilities (and Ambulances) are available and the less food refrigeration and aircon facilities you'll find... as you age, this stuff really matters!

I live in a gated community mainly well-heeled Thai, with a sprinkling of Westerners, including Canadians, and it is very very tranquil, no need to go to the jungle for peace and solitude. Rents are about THB 12,000 per month for a fully furnished freestanding 2 bedroom house with aircon that's US$400 and that's low-average- you can get as low as THB8000 but you'll be getting a very basic 'native' style place for that little. You'll still need to factor in a car (a necessary evil I'm afraid) food, entertainment, power, internet, etc. I'm hardly an extravagant spender, but on your budget I personally would want for too many of life's little comforts. Actually, I simply could not do it unless i moved into a tiny soulless furnished room in downtown Chaing Mai for THB 3,500 a month.

Finally, while you can get by in urban Thailand with hardly any Thai, it really enriches your life to learn the local language anywhere... 

All I'll say in closing is that if you do find a place in the world where you CAN get by on your budget of $500 a month, and not have to live at the end of a dirt track in a grass hut with kerosene lamps, please let me know!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Gonna miss tacos*



cwillfong said:


> We are a Canadian couple, early 40's looking at the possibility of purchasing a vacation/ future retirement property, either a house or condo. The biggest problem we have is we need help in finding the areas that would best suit us and we would love help from expats currently living in one of several areas that have peaked our interests.
> Our main focus is safety, real estate prices, cost of living, english speaking people with out the hustle and bustle of a large city but still plenty of amenities.
> In the past we have traveled to Mazatlan, Few times to the Mayan Riviera, Punta Cana, Puerto Plata and Holguin Cuba.
> 
> ...


Unless you live in the city you won't find Mexican food here or Asia, nobody eats it and there's no such thing as corn flour. I sure miss Mexican food and Texmex food from the US, I can buy local black beans and imported corn taco shells...lol. I worked in a small mom and pop Mexican restaurant for years so I can make tacos and burritos but the flour burritos are pricey so I use local freshly made lumpia wrapper for burritos.


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

I can't find good flour any where I assume it is all lack of Gluten which gives it the decent bread qualities.


----------



## billygoat993 (Jan 18, 2014)

Glen48 said:


> I can't find good flour any where I assume it is all lack of Gluten which gives it the decent bread qualities.


In Robinsons grocery they have a lot of imported flour, bread flour as well. I use the Gourmet Village for Buritto i think 6 pcs for 100php but it do not last long.


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Ok I had a look in The manila shops and had not luck,,Brand Names please...think high gluten flour is a lot more than the low cost stuff sold.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Grocery clubs*



Glen48 said:


> Ok I had a look in The manila shops and had not luck,,Brand Names please...think high gluten flour is a lot more than the low cost stuff sold.


These mega mall grocery spots seem to cater to the local crowd only and most of their products are in larger quantity/variety but the same old stuff. I have had better luck using a spot called South Supermarket but I live way south of Manila and there's a chain of grocery stores I think owned by Puregold called S&R Membership shopping in Manila and other islands large city area, here's a short cut below, I remember seeing a few of these last time I was updating my Immigrant card but didn't stop in.

Food


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> These mega mall grocery spots seem to cater to the local crowd only and most of their products are in larger quantity/variety but the same old stuff. I have had better luck using a spot called South Supermarket but I live way south of Manila and there's a chain of grocery stores I think owned by Puregold called S&R Membership shopping in Manila and other islands large city area, here's a short cut below, I remember seeing a few of these last time I was updating my Immigrant card but didn't stop in.
> 
> Food


If the government here will ever change/modify the protectionist constitution, This would likely be a growing business opportunity in the country. In most all larger towns and cities of Western countries there are countless Asian food stores. The opposite here would not only supply the needs of foreign expats, business employees, embassy workers, and vacationers; but taxes paid would add a substantial amount to the government coffers as well.


----------



## billygoat993 (Jan 18, 2014)

For flour ( all purpose flour) i use Pillsburt, bread flour, whole wheat flour it comes in clear bag with only labels saying its bread flour and the like but no brand name as for corn flour, imported flour its available all in Robinsons Supermarket but I am in Sta Rosa Nuvali and its all here. I have tried South Supermarket which is nearby but not much selection on baking isle. But good stuff in frozen section like ftozen mixed berries, smoked salmon, etc. i think the availability of stocks depends on the location. Saying it since there is another Robinsons in Sta Rosa but near the highway and such stocks were not there. I think imported stuff are in the shelves of Robinsons Nuvali since it caters to mid to high end community. Just my opinion. I have yet to try SAnd R. Cash and Carry carry imported stuff too.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Protecting local products and big business food suppliers*



Jet Lag said:


> If the government here will ever change/modify the protectionist constitution, This would likely be a growing business opportunity in the country. In most all larger towns and cities of Western countries there are countless Asian food stores. The opposite here would not only supply the needs of foreign expats, business employees, embassy workers, and vacationers; but taxes paid would add a substantial amount to the government coffers as well.


I finally found a large bottle of pancake syrup called "Country Kitchen" yesterday at Puregold but it wasn't with the local horrible tasting pancake syrup and pancake mix area if that makes any sense? or they should have just labeled it corn syrup no flavor but coloring (local stuff). Puregold had the US pancake syrup in the first row of shelves as you walk in along with the corn beef and spam bread area also I feel the Nestle and San Miguel corp try to hog the supply chain by limiting what can be sold or where they can put foreign products by offering incentives.

I mentioned my concerns on another food blog about food items sold here and the blogger recommended that I talk the owners or manager of the large grocery store and ask them nicely to carry those products, I think I'll try that because waiting has been futile.


----------

